
Working on an alternative GitHub Trending UI with some extra features - tinchox5
https://github.com/zircleUI/github-trending-plus
======
tinchox5
Why? Github offers the possibility of see the repositories and developers that
are more appealing for the community daily, weekly and monthly
([https://github.com/trending](https://github.com/trending)). Also you can
filter them by selecting your preferred coding language. It’s pretty good for
having an idea of what the community is most excited about.

However, I want to add some features. For example, the ability to know how
much time the repo/dev is on the spot and its relative gains and looses
positions during the permanency on the trending chart.

For those reasons and because I want to show some uses for zircle-ui
([https://github.com/zircleUI/zircleUI](https://github.com/zircleUI/zircleUI))
is that I'm trying to present an alternative approach.

This project is very alpha yet, but in some days I will show a beta version.

